# Gum Ulcer..



## Gizmo (22/5/14)

Since Monday I have been put onto anti biotics to clear out this ulcer, however. Today I decided to read up on this drug and surprisingly I found this on one of them, I haven't felt any of these so called effects. 

I also have been avoiding alcohol and will have to for the vape meet as well, big pity I know..

Anyway

"
*Interaction with alcohol*
Consuming ethanol (alcohol) while taking metronidazole has long been thought to have a disulfiram-like reaction with effects that can include nausea, vomiting, flushing of the skin, tachycardia (accelerated heart rate), and shortness of breath.[22] It is typically advised that consumption of alcohol should be avoided by patients during systemic metronidazole therapy and for at least 48 hours after completion of treatment.[6] However there are studies calling into question the mechanism of the interaction of alcohol and metronidazole,[23] ,[24][25] and a possible central toxic serotonin reaction for the alcohol intolerance suggested.[13] Metronidazole is also generally thought to inhibit the liver metabolism of propylene glycol (found in some foods, medicines and in many electronic cigarette e-liquids), and thus propylene glycol may potentially have similar interaction effects with metronidazole.[_citation needed_]"


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/14)

How the interaction occurs:

Metronidazole decreases your body's ability to process propylene glycol. 

What might happen:

Levels of propylene glycol may build up in your body. This may cause seizures, confusion, a fast heartbeat, or problems with your kidneys or blood.
??


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

That's a bad one @Gizmo - 100% VG I assume until you recoup, which I hope is quick.


----------



## SVS1000 (22/5/14)

Just rub some salt on it...


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/14)

??


----------



## SVS1000 (22/5/14)

AAHHAHAHAHA... I kid I kid.

Hope you get better soon


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

Better yet, rub some cayenne pepper on it.


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Alex said:


> Better yet, rub some cayenne pepper on it.



Eina!!!


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Eina!!!



I wasn't joking.

google it, cayenne pepper is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

SVS1000 said:


> Just rub some salt on it...



thats what I've been telling him all along...


----------



## Melinda (22/5/14)

I won't rub salt onto a mouth ulcer, I will however rinse my mouth with a Salt Water solution.


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Meh, iv gotten pissed while on antibiotics a few times. I'm still alive. Nothing will stop me vaping! Viva la vape, Viva.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Alex said:


> I wasn't joking.
> 
> google it, cayenne pepper is amazing.



It still sounds eina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Hope this makes it better:

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (26/5/14)

hi @Gizmo 

Only saw this thread now

Most interesting - amazing that they mentioned the PG found in e-cig fluid. 

Good to know you are being extra careful


----------

